# dust/sand



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

So I have seen a lot of yays and nays about sand from older post so I will just ask again and maybe get some updated info. 
I read somewhere (on a post), cant find it now, but when my hedgie gets smelly the sand will keep him a bit cleaner. So I got chinchilla dust (now I have found out that it is too dusty and may cause respiratory problems ). I only put a tiny bit in the corner (like a teapoon) mixed with some bedding or the big litter pellets to absorb moisture/peepee. He likes to scratch around in it. I noticed he doesnt smell anymore. He is not sneezing or wheezing and nothing seems to be getting in his "boy" parts, but now I am concerned about the dust issue. 
what should I do? Should I get some play sand and bake the germs out of it like I learned from older posts for him? It shouldnt be as dusty.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Sand is fine to use. Chinchilla dust is not. That can cause respiratory issues. Some hedgies like to play in sand, and others don't. There have been a few people on here that have tried it with success, but my girl didn't want anything to do with it. Just try to get the least dusty sand you can.


----------



## Kjbittick (Dec 31, 2016)

My hedgie girl loves her sandbox! I use regular play sand, but I wash it really well, and bake it in the oven to get rid of any crawlies. I make up small batches and keep it sealed in a can until needed.

I used a clear plastic shoe box without the lid, cut a doorway in it, and covered the cut edges with foam. She loves to sling the sand around while bathing, so it can get messy. And she occasionally uses it as a litter box, but not very often.

She loves it so much that I would not take it away, but some hedgies don't care for sand baths. Trial and error sometimes is the only way to find out. Good luck!


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

can i ask why your hedgehog smells bad? mine smells great. hes a little order though so he's over the poopboot stage.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

I could suggest cleaning up his excrements asap and not leaving it till the day after


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

Floyd said:


> can i ask why your hedgehog smells bad? mine smells great. hes a little order though so he's over the poopboot stage.


He pees on his wheel while he runs and then smells like urine.


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

I actually have chinchilla sand, not dust. reread the box lol 
I will take you up on that Kjbittick and get some play sand and bake it. sound like a cheaper way to go anyway. 
thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Chinchilla sand is just as bad as the dust. It's not a problem for chinchillas because they can seal their nostrils but hedgehogs can't. Normal sand is safe to use.


----------



## clrich224 (Nov 5, 2016)

What about reptile sand?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I believe the reptile sand is too tiny/thin. A hedgehog could easily breathe in those particles and dust.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Reptile sand s to fine as well, you want to use a coarser type sand.


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

nikki said:


> Chinchilla sand is just as bad as the dust. It's not a problem for chinchillas because they can seal their nostrils but hedgehogs can't. Normal sand is safe to use.


I will switch to play sand :grin:
thank you


----------



## SPIKE_LE_HEDGEHOG (9 mo ago)

So is reptile sand fine? I have play sand but my friend already has reptile sand and wanted to know some people said it is some said it doesnt work


----------

